# Offering to by a horse thats not for sale?



## Lucy_curtis96 (6 June 2018)

Advice please 
At my yard there is a beautiful horse who i have grown an incredibly strong bond with. Hes fairly young so rather green but every summer he goes away competing and then comes back to the yard in winter out of work. This summer the owner hasnt sent him away so hes spent it in the field out of work. I obviously am not at the yard all the time however I am aware that the owner seems to be a throw in the field to save money kind. He rarely  sees the farrier and i dont think Ive ever seen a dentist out (one of the other 3 is a very very old Shetland whos few remaining teeth are in desperate need of filing down). Now I know that horses dont need to be pampered and groomed all day and they were all kept out all year round without rugs which for the most part they didnt mind, but surely this isnt fair on them? The one horse has so much potential and seeing him go from how fresh and in shape he was when he got here to now when he is incredibly overweight, never exercised and barely given attention by the owner herself. Another issue is that I cant bring up any issues I have as my yard is actually my familys farm who she pays to keep her horses there. I would absolutely love and jump at the chance to by him and I already go out of my way to go out into the field and give him a fuss (which he absolutely adores, i swear he is the cuddliest horse Ive ever met) but I couldnt imagine just going up to her and asking if I could buy her horse as that to me seems very rude. Am I wrong? I have often just not said anything out of respect for both the owner and the farm owner, but it breaks my heart seeing such an amazing horse becoming a field ornament. I also have never wanted to ask in case it made it awkward between myself and the owner or the owner and farm owners. Any advice please? Has anyone ever asked you if you were selling your horses? Any advice/opinions welcome


----------



## AFB (6 June 2018)

It doesn't have to become awkward, you can go to her and say you really like X and would she consider selling - that's inoffensive and the worst that happens is she says no and you have to leave it.

I wouldn't criticise personally, he doesn't know his potential, and unless the lack of care is a welfare concern you really don't have a leg to stand on (you'd probably get her back up and never get him!).


----------



## HeyMich (6 June 2018)

Why don't you just start up a conversation with her about him, asking what she is planning to do with him this year... this could turn into a "I could take him on for a few months, if you like?" comment, and then just say that if she was ever thinking about selling him, you would appreciate first refusal. She wouldn't be offended at any of those comments, if they are said in a friendly and non-confrontational way. She may jump at the chance, or she may just be mildly flattered that someone else likes her horse!

Good luck, and let us know how you get on!


----------



## be positive (6 June 2018)

Firstly you are rather ahead of yourself in thinking this horse is the horse of your dreams, if he normally goes away to compete then he may be having time off for a good reason, injury, short term lack of funds to finance expensive competition livery, personal reasons that she may not wish to discuss so I would be very careful if you do approach the owner to find out more, I certainly would not recommend jumping in with an offer to buy without being more sure of the facts and being sure you could cope with all that ownership entails, he may be cuddly but there is far more to it than giving a fuss.

I would simply strike up a conversation with the owner and see if she gives out some info on why he is still here, she may be interested in you doing something with him, if you don't ask you will never know but tread carefully, you may think they are neglected but they may be perfectly happy living out as long as there basic needs are met, they should have regular farrier and dentist treatment but you cannot tell how the teeth are unless you feel inside their mouths, the ones you can see are never normally rasped down so be careful your own inexperience does not come across as critical because that will put the owner off.


----------



## Lucy_curtis96 (6 June 2018)

Thank you thats good advice! I think i phrased it incorrectly, i simply meant that she doesnt have a lot of involvement with him and usually only visits him when her children come to ride their pony. Ill try and start up a conversation when i next see her


----------



## HEM (6 June 2018)

I personally would not offer to buy a horse, and if someone offered to buy mine I would be very taken a back!

But with that being said it does sound as though said person could be struggling with 3 horses? I would talk to the person and explain how you have noticed that the horse isn't going out and competing and ask if everything was ok out of genuine noseyness/kindness ? You never know peoples situations and it could be that starting a conversation expressing that you care and are interested may end with a perfectly acceptable reason for a young competition horse now being used as a field ornament.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 June 2018)

Just ask,  I take it as a compliment if any one asks me .


----------



## meleeka (6 June 2018)

Id just say if you ever want to sell please let me know first as Id love to buy him. Theres nothing offensive with that and its something thats been said to me a few times. I took it as a complement.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (6 June 2018)

There's nothing nicer than being told "I love your horse" or "what a lovely quality horse" as I've been told with mine a few times over the years.  Some horses ooze presence and appeal to others.  I am sure she would love to hear you say then, and then build on the conversation.  Ask her if she would consider loaning him to you rather than buy him, and if she is short of a few quid or short of time she would probably bite your hand off.  Good luck!


----------



## ester (6 June 2018)

meleeka said:



			I&#8217;d just say &#8220;if you ever want to sell please let me know first as I&#8217;d love to buy him&#8221;. Theres nothing offensive with that and it&#8217;s something that&#8217;s been said to me a few times. I took it as a complement.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 June 2018)

I bought a pony on my yard who had been turned away 5 years previously. It was not a welfare issue because the YO was aware he was there, chucked hay out for him in winter and every so often trapped him to have his feet done. (He was not easy to catch). But he was not handled other than the feet for 5 years. I could not speak to the owners as they never came up! So I asked the YO to text them to say I liked the look of their pony and would be keen to buy him if they were willing to sell and giving my number. They contacted me that evening and we agreed the sale. Simple. But in that case it was fairly obviouds they had lost interest in him and I was basically taking a livery and hay bill off their hands. In your situation the owner may feel very differently about the horse. However I have had offers for horses before and I was never offended.


----------



## ihatework (6 June 2018)

If phrased correctly, there is nothing wrong with asking to buy someone&#8217;s horse!
I&#8217;ve done it before (and am considering doing it again with one at my livery yard!), likewise have had people come up out eventing and ask if a particular horse is for sale.

Just something along the lines of &#8216;Hi Owner, I hope you don&#8217;t mind me asking but I really like Horse, if you were ever considering selling him would you keep me in mind as I would be interested&#8217;


----------



## LaurenBay (6 June 2018)

If worded correctly then it shouldn't cause offence.

However can I just point out that no Horse "goes to waste" no Horse stands in the field thinking "I wish I was being ridden today" as long as the Horse has food,water and friends then it will be fine living out and not being ridden. Also be careful about going in the field for cuddles if the owner says no to buying. I would not be very happy if someone was going into my field to give my Horse attention all the time.


----------



## Red-1 (6 June 2018)

I have been asked a few times and never taken offence. Usually people ask if X is for sale, and I say no, and that is that. Twice I have said no and then they have made an offer of a particular amount of money. I usually am flattered, and it is nice to say that X is not for sale for any amount. 

If they asked a third time I would have found THAT intrusive.

One thing, if you were to ask I would just say you like X and ask, I would ot go on about the great bond etc, as I may find that a bit stalker-ish!


----------



## Equi (7 June 2018)

Just ask. Its that simple.


----------



## ycbm (7 June 2018)

I don't understand why anyone would be offended by being asked if their horse is for sale as long as no price is mentioned that could be considered insulting.

Just don't do it like this 


https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?738477-Crazy-conversations-you-have-had


----------



## turkana (8 June 2018)

I used to have a very good horse & had few people approach me asking to buy her, it used to make my day. Just ask for first refusal if she decides to sell.


----------



## SO1 (8 June 2018)

I can understand that it might be awkward if your family owns the yard & if she sells to you they loose the livery income from the horse.

Maybe just say you noticed the horse had not been sent away for competition & if she was looking for someone to ride it you would be interested in helping out.


----------



## scats (9 June 2018)

I would be tempted to just speak to the owner and strike up a conversation about the horse and just say that if they ever consider selling, you would be seriously interested.  You throw the ball in their court then.  You never know, they might turn around and say yes.

We used to get lots of people approach us to buy our jumping pony when I was a teenager.  Even when we revealed her age and that she had melanoma, it really didnt seem to put people off!


----------

